# Server LORDAERON Gilde UNGUILTY Sucht... (HORDE)



## Istou (10. August 2008)

Die Unguilty's haben momentan Kara und Gruul clear und suchen weiter Verstärkung für die folgen Instanzen! Alle Klassen sind gewünscht und wir setzten uns ein, dass Stammgruppen entstehen und jede® seine® chance bekommt. 

Die Unguilty ist eine Raid und PVP Guilde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr unseren Erfolg mitgestalten wollte, bewirbt euch unter WWW.UNGUILTY-WOW.DE (unter Public > Kontakt) und wir melden und asap zurück. Wir freuen uns auf jeden Feedback! Jeder der mich kennt, weißt dass Spass immer gegeben ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Traut euch zu. Ihr habt nichts zu verlieren, sondern ganz im Gegenteil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße, Istou // GM - Unguilty


----------



## Loretta (11. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Istou (13. August 2008)

Istou schrieb:


> Die Unguilty's haben momentan Kara und Gruul clear und suchen weiter Verstärkung für die folgen Instanzen! Alle Klassen sind gewünscht und wir setzten uns ein, dass Stammgruppen entstehen und jede® seine® chance bekommt.
> 
> Die Unguilty ist eine Raid und PVP Guilde.
> 
> ...


Danke für die ersten Nachfragen, ich werde die umgehend beantworten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Istou (16. August 2008)

Loretta schrieb:


> /push


Yop!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loretta (18. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Loretta (22. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Loretta (2. September 2008)

/push


----------

